# من أعلام اللغة العربية...



## ابن سينا (12 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كثر الحديث والكلام عن أعلام اللغة العربية نحواً وشعرًا وبلاغةً إلا أنهم ندر الذين ذكروا اللغوي النحوياابن خالويه...فمن هو ابن خالويه وما هي آثاره اللغوية وما سر هذا الغموض والتجاهل في حقه؟...
هو: الحسين بن أحمد بن خالويه بن حمدان,وكنيته أبو عبدالله.
مولده:لم يذكر أحد يوم مولده وإن ذكروا وفاته في عام 370,نشأ في همذان ,ثم وفد الى بغداد في عام 314 ليتلقى العلم عن أصحابه.
شيوخه: كان له شيوخ من كل علم,وكما إعتمد على نفسه في بعضها,ومن شيوخه:
1.إبن مجاهد,علوم القرآن والقراءات والحديث.
2.إبن دريد, النحو والأدب.
3.نفطويه, النحو والأدب.
4.إبن الأنباري,النحو على مدرسة الكوفة.
5.محمد بن مخلد العطار,علوم الحديث.
6.أبو سعيد السيرافي, النحو على مدرسة البصرة.
تلامذته:
1.أبو بكر الخوارزمي
2.عبد المنعم بن غلبون.
3.أبو الحسن محمد بن عبدالله الشاعر المعروف بالسلامي.
4.سعيد بن سعيد الفارقي
لقبه: ذو النونين وذلك لأنه كان يطول النونين من إسمه(الحسين) و(بن).
حياته الإجتماعية:كان فقيرًا ,وكان يسعى وارء المال لسد حاجته,فقد ذكر أنه في مجلس سيف الدولة سئل عن أسم ممدود وجمعه مقصور,فقال إبن خالويه:أنا أعرف إسمين ولا أقولها إلا بألف درهم لئلا يؤخذوا بلا شكر,وكما يدل على هذا شعره:
الجود طبعي ولكن ليس لي مال***فكيف يبذل من بالقرض يحتال
فهاك حظي فخذه اليوم تذكرة***الى إتساعي في الغيب آمال
مذهبه: الشافعي, قال السيوطي:"إنه كان شافعيًا", وقال الذهبي:"إنه كان شافعيًا".
وقال إبن الصلاح: كان شافعيًا, فقد ذكر في كتابه"إعراب ثلاثين سورة من القرآن"أن البسملة آية من كل سورة.
عقيدته:قال المستشرق سالم الكرنوكي أنه كان إماميًا,لأنه ألف كتاب"الإمامة",إلا أن الذهبي قال:إنه كان صاحب سنة".
مؤلفاته:
1."إعراب ثلاثين سورة من القرآن الكريم"
2."الالفات"
3."الحجة في القراءات السبع"
4."ليس في كلام العرب"
5."رسالة ف أسماء الريح"
6."شرح ديوان أبي فراس الحمداني"
7."شرح مقصورة إبن دريد"
8."مختصر في شواذ القرآن"
وأما سر الغموض والتجاهل هو كما رأيت يعود لسببين:
1.مواكبة نبوغه وتألق نجم المتنبي والذي كان على جفاء معه,وتبنيه مدرسة تغاير مدرسة المتنبي, والتاريخ يذكر لنا كثيرًا من مقارعتهما,فقد كان إبن خالويه وابا فراس الحمداني على مدرسة والمتنبي وأبي علي الفارسي على مدرسة آخرى,وكانا يتنافسان في كل حومة جمعتهما...ويحكى أنه قال لأبي علي الفارسي:"كم للسيف أسمًا؟,فقال: أسم واحد,قال إبن خالويه:بل أسماء كثيرة, وأخذ يعددها:الحسام,والمخذم والقضيب...فقال أبو علي هذ كلها صفات".
وهذ وقعت بين إبن خالويه والمتنبي..فقد أنشد المتنبي شعرًا في سيف الدولة:
وفاؤكما كالربع أشجاه طاسمه...فقال إبن خالويه: يا أبا الطيب ,إنما يقال شجاه توهمه فعلًا ماضيًا, فرد عليه المتنبي:"أسكت فما وصل الأمر إليك."
هذه كلها جعلت نجم إبن خالويه يخفت أمام تألق نجم المتنبي وصاحبه الفارسي.
وأما السبب الثاني:
2. إدعاء بعضهم أنه كان إماميًا ,وإنما أظهر أنه شافعيًا ليتقرب من سيف الدولة,وهذا باطل فلو كان كذلك لكان سهل المنال والطعن وخاصة أنه كان هناك من يترصد له,ولكان المتنبي أول من أسلط لسانه عليه هجوًا وتقريعًا.
ويرى الدكتور عبد العال مكرم أن السبب في عدم أشتهار إبن خالويه بالنحو هو أنه كان يؤمن أن اللغة تؤخذ سماعًا لا قياسًا,التأليف النحوي_كما جرت العادة_ يدور حول العلة والمعلول, والقياس والمنطق,ومن أجل ذلك لم يؤلف كتبًا عديدة في النحو أو في أصوله كما فعل الفارسي وتلميذه إبن جني".
وكتابه:ليس من كلام العرب" رائع في منتهى القمة ومعرفة لغة العرب...مما جاء فيه:العوام وكثير من الخواص يقولون:البعض والكل,وإنما هو بعض وكل,لا تدخلهما الألف واللام لأنهما معرفتان في نية إضافة.وبذلك نزل القرآن الكريم,وأشعار العرب".


----------



## سنا الأمل (12 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## ابن سينا (12 أبريل 2008)

سنا الأمل قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات


وشكرًا لك على مرورك الطيب...
هنا أنقل إليكم بعض ما جاء في كتابه"ليس في كلام العرب" وليس كله...
_ليس في كلام العرب إتباع بخمسة أحرف إلا في كلمة واحدة: مال كثير بثير غمير مرير بجير بذير، وقيل مجير. فأما الثلاث والاثنان فكثير .
_ليس في كلام العرب أفعل فهو فعول إلا ثلاثة أحرف أنتجت الناقة فهي نتوج، وأشصت فهي شصوص قل لبنها، ومنه الشصاصاء أي الجدب والقحط، وأعقت الفرس فهي عقوق أي حملت.
_ وكل فَعِيل جائز فيه ثلاث لغات: فَعِيل وفُعَال وفُعَّال: رجل طويل، وإذا زاد طوله قلت: طُوَال، وفي القرآن {إن هذا لشيء عجاب} وعُجَاب وفيه أيضا {ومكروا مكرا كُبَارا} وكُبَّارا، قرأه ابن محيصن المكي.
_ والأمَّات جمع أم مما لا يعقل، وأمهات مما يعقل، وقد يجوز أمَّات فيمن يعقل.
_ليس في كلام العرب جَمْع جُمِع ست مرات إلا الجمل فإنهم جمعوا الجمل أَجْمُلا ثم أَجْمالا ثم جِمالا ثم جِمالة ثم جِمالات جمع الجمع؛ لأن أكثر ما يكون الجمع مرتين أو ثلاثا، وهذا ست مرات فهو نادر، يقولون: نَعَم وأنعام وأناعيم، وقوم وأقوام وأقاوم وأقاويم، لا يجاوزون ذلك.
_ليس في كلام العرب اسم [جُمِع] على ألفاظ مختلفة إلا الناقة؛ فإنهم قالوا ناقة ثم جمعوها ناقات ونُوقًا ونَاقًا وأيانِقَ ونِياقًا وأَيْنُقًا وأَوْنُقًا سبع مرات وسبعة ألفاظ؛ لأنهم يمارسون هذين النوعين [يعني الجمل والناقة] كثيرا فينطقون بها على ألفاظ مختلفة.
_تقول العرب: حَصْرَمَ: بخل، وحَضْرَمَ: لحن، وخَضْرَمَ: خلط، ومنه المخضرم الذي أدرك الجاهلية والإسلام.
_ وليس في كلام العرب واوٌ صحت رابعة إلا قولهم: المِذْرَوَان ... والمذروان ثلاثة أشياء: طرفا القوس، وفودا الرأس، وطرفا الأليتين.


----------



## ابن سينا (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
_ ليس في كلام العرب فُعِّيل إلا حرفين مُرِّيق وهو أعجمي في الأصل، وكوكب دُرِّيّ وقال الفراء إنه منسوب إلى الدُّرّ، فقد صح ما قال سيبويه إنه ليس في الكلام فُعِّيل "يعني بعد الجواب عن هذين اللفظين".
_ ليس في كلام العرب اسم ولا صفة على فَعَّل إلا قليل، فلذلك لم يصرف الاسم إذا جاء على فَعَّل لأنه يشبه الفعل قَطَّع وكَلَّم...وشَلَّم اسم بيت المقدس وله سبعة عشر اسما .
_ورجل ميّت في الحال، ومائت بعد قليل، ومريض في الحال ومارض بعد قليل، وغضبان في الحال وغاضب عن قليل، وظريف في الحال وظارف بعد قليل.
_ليس في كلام العرب فُعْلَة إلا مفعول، ولا فُعَلَة إلا فاعل
_ ليس في كلام العرب فاعل بمعنى مفعول إلا ... وقد يجيء مفعول بمعنى فاعل ... وهذه كلها مَجَازٌ مُحْتَمَلٌ في الكلام ... ومثله أدخلت القلنسوة رأسي، وإنما هو أدخلت رأسي في القلنسوة.
_ليس أحد ذكر تفاوت الأمر تفاوُتا وتفاوَتا وتفاوِتا إلا أبو زيد وهاتان نادرتان، والمعروف تفاوُتا.

_ليس في كلام العرب فاعل وجمعه فُعَلاء إلا شاعر وشعراء - قال: وإنما جاز أن يجمع شاعر على شعراء، وفُعَلاء جمع فَعِيل لا فاعل؛ لأن من العرب من يقول: شعُر الرجل إذا قال شعرا، كما يقال: شعَر. ومن قال شعُر فالقياس أن يجيء الوصف على فَعِيل، فتجنبوا ذلك لئلا يلتبس بشَعِير، ثم أتوا بالجمع على ذلك الأصل، وهذا دقيق جدا فاعرفه، لأني ما أعلم استخرجه أحد - وعاقل وعقلاء وصالح وصلحاء، وأما علماء فليس جمعا لعالم ولكنهم قالوا: رجل عالم وعليم وعلامة، فعلماء جمع عليم.

_ ليس في كلام العرب فَعَلٌ على أفعِلة إلا حرفان: خال وأخولة، حكاها أبو جعفر الرؤاسي: هؤلاء أخولتي، وحكى غيره: حال وأحولة.


----------



## ابن سينا (2 مايو 2008)

*إبن جـــــــــــــــــــــني...*

السلام عليكم
علمنا وعالمنا في اللغة العربية اليوم هو إين جني:
إبن جني :هو أبو الفتح عثمان بن جني المشهور بـابن جني عالم نحوي كبير، ولد بالموصل عام 322 هـ،نشأ وترعرع في الموصل وتعلم النحو على يد الأستاذ أحمد بن محمد الموصلي الأخفش,وكان على المدرسة البصرية في اللغة إلا أنه كان يأخذ وينقل عن غير مدرسته ,ومن أساتذته النبغاء أبو علي الفارسي,وإبن جني أصله رومي إذ أن أباه (جني) كان عبدا روميا مملوكا لسليمان بن فهد بن أحمد الأزدي الموصلي، ولم يُعرف عنه شيء قبل مجيئه الموصل، وإلى هذا أشار ابن جني نفسه بقوله في جملة أبيات:
فإن أصبح بلا نسب ... فعلمي في الورى نسبي
عـلى أني أؤول إلى ... قرومٍ سـادة نجـب
قيـاصرة إذا نطقوا ... أرَمّ الدهـر ذو الخطب
أولاك دعا النبـي لهم ... كفى شرفاً دعاء نبي 
نبذة عن حياته:
كما سبق ذكره أنه نشأ في الموصل وتعلم فها ,وبعدها نزل بغداد واستفر فيها الى أن وافته المنية,وكان يدرس في بغداد النحو واللغة العربية,تزوج وأنجب ثلاثًا من الأبناء وهم: علي وعالٍ وعلاء، وكلهم أدباء فضلاء، قد خرجهم والدهم وحسن خطوطهم، فهم معدودون في الصحيحي الضبط وحسني الخط، بحسب تعبير ياقوت.
رافق أبا علي الفارسي وأخذ عنه اللغة ونزل معه بغداد ,ولما توفي أبا علي الفارسي تسلم مكانه في التدريس والحلقة,وإعتنى بالتصريف حتى قال عنه ياقوت:"فما أحد أعلم منه به ولا أقوم بأصوله وفروعه، ولا أحسن أحد إحسانه في تصنيفه",كما وكانت له صحبة وألفة مع المتنبي وقد لازمه دهرًا طويلًا وقرأ عليه ديوانه ثم شرحه بعد ذلك ونبه على معانيه وإعرابه،حتى أصبح ديوان المتنبي على الأرض وقال فيه المتنبي:" "ابن جني أعرف بشعري".
وكان شاعرًا أديبًا ذا حس مرهف ومن شعره قصيدة يرثي فيها المتنبي:"
غاض القريض وأودت نضرة الأدب ... وصوّحت بعدري دوحة الكتب"
سلبت ثوب بهاء كنت تلبسه ... لّما تخطّفت بالخطّيّـة السـلب
ما زلت تصطحب الجلّى إذا نزلت ... قلباً جميعاً وعزماً غير منشعب
وقد حلبت، لعمر، الدّهر أشطره ... تمطـو بهمّة لا وان و نصب
من للهواجل يحيي ميت أرسمها ... بكلّ جائلة التصديـر والحقب
قبـاء خوصاء محمودٍ علالتها ... تنبو عريكتهـا بالحلس والقتب
أم من لسرحانها يقريه فضلته ... وقد تضور بين اليأس والسغب
أم من لبيض الظبى توكافهنّ دمٌ ... أم من لسمر القنا والزغف واليلب
أم للجحافل يذكي نار جاحمها ... حتّى يفرّيها عن ساطع اللّهب
أم للمحافل إذ يبدو ليعمرها ... بالنظم والنّثر والأمثال والخطب
أم للصّواهل محمّراً سرابلها ... من بعد ما غربت معروفة الشّهب
أم للمناهل والظلماء عاكفةٌ ... يواصل الكرّ بين الورد والقرب
أم للقساطل تعتمّ الحزون بها ... أم من لضغم الهزبر الضّيغم الحرب
أم للضراب إذا الأحساب دافع عن ... تدنيسها شفرات الوكّف القضب
أم للملوك يحلّيها ويلبسها ... حتى تمايس في أبرادها القشب

وأما تلاميذه:
1.الثمانيني،
2. عبد السلام البصري،
3. أبو الحسن السمسمي.
مؤلفاته:
يعتبر كتاب:"الخصائص" من أهن ما ترك إبن جني لما فيه يحوي من مادة نحوية , وهو كتاب في أصول النحو على مذهب أصول الكلام والفقه، احتذى ابن جني في مباحثه النحوية منهج الحنفية في أصول الفقه، وقد بناه على اثنين وستين ومائة بابا، تبدأ بباب القول على الفصل بين الكلام والقول، وتنتهي بباب في المستحيل وصحة قياس الفروع على فساد الأصول، وقد أهداه لبهاء الدولة البويهي، الذي ولي السلطنة من سنة تسع وسبعين وثلاثمائة إلى ثلاث وأربعمائة من الهجرة.
وأما مؤلفاته الآخرى:
1-التمام في تفسير أشعار هذيل مما أغفله السكري 
2-سر الصناعة 
3.تفسير تصريف المازني 
4- شرح المقصور والممدود لابن السكيت
5 - تعاقب العربية 
6- تفسير ديوان المتنبي الكبير، ويسمى الفسْر
7 - تفسير معاني ديوان المتنبي، وهو شرح ديوان المتنبي الصغير
8 - اللمع في العربية
9 - مختصر التصريف المشهور بالتصريف الملوكي
10 - مختصر العروض والقوافي
11 - الألفاظ المهموزة
12 - المتقضب 
13- تفسير المذكر والمؤنث ليعقوب.
وفاته:
توفي في بغداد، وفي خلافة القادر، وتحديدا يوم الجمعة لليلتين بقيتا من صفر، سنة اثنتين وتسعين وثلاثمائة من الهجرة.


----------



## ابن سينا (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
لا تذكر اللغة العربية إلا ويُذكر العلم العالم النحوي واللغوي أبا علي الفارسي...فهو علم وأشهر من نار على علم في اللغة والنحو...وهو أمام في النحو وصاحب تصانيف جمة كثيرة...فمن هو أبا علي الفارسي؟...
هو: الحسن بن أحمد بن عبد الغفار بن محمد بن سليمان بن أبان الفارسي الفسوي ,المشهور بأبي علي الفارسي,وأمه سدوسية من سدوس شيبان من ربيعة الفرس .ولد بفسا سنة 288 هـ,ويقال الفارسي نسبة الى بلاد فارس.
نبذة عن حياته:
نشأ في فسا وتلقى علومه فيها وحفظ القرآن الكريم والحديث والفقه وبعض شعر العرب,ثم إنتقل الى مهبط العلم آنذاك بغداد(الضائعة اليوم),وإلتقى بأعلام في شتى أنواع العلوم ,فقد عاصر الفارسيّ الرماني، والسيرافيّ، وابن السراج، والزّجاجيّ، وغيرهم، وكان واحداً منهم، وربّما تفوّق عليهم علماً وشهرة. غير أنّ الفارسيّ لم يكتفِ بما سمع من هؤلاء فحسب، وإنّما اطّلع على مؤلّفات سابقيه التي استفاد منها كثيراً كـسيبويه، والأخفش الأوسط، والكسائيّ، والفرّاء، والمازني، والمبرّد..، وغيرهم ممن اشتهروا في النّحو وعلا ذكرهم. وأبو عليّ باتصاله بهؤلاء الأئمّة وأخذه عنهم، واطّلاعه على كتبهم، استطاع عن جدارة أن يكون من أئمّة العربيّة، وأغزرهم مادّة وأوسعهم اطّلاعاً. 
وأقام في بلاط المعتضد ,وأخذ النحو عن جماعة من أعيان هذا الشأن كأبي إسحاق الزجاج وأبي بكر بن السراج وأبي بكر مبرمان وأبي بكر الخياط وطوف كثيراً من بلاد الشام ومضى إلى طرابلس فأقام بحلب مدة وخدم سيف الدولة بن حمدان ثم رجع إلى بغداد فأقام بها إلى أن مات.
تلامذته:عثمان بن جني وعلي بن عيسى الشيرازي وغيرهما وخدم الملوك ونفق عليهم وتقدم عند عضد الدولة ,حتى قال عضد الدولة:"أنا غلام أبي علي النحوي في النحو وغلام أبي الحسين الرازي الصوفي في النجوم اهـ.
كتبه:
) الحجة في علل القراآت أي الاحتجاج للقراء السبعة. 
(2) التذكرة في النحو وهو كبير في مجلدات ولخصه أبو الفتح عثمان بن جني. 
(3) أبيات الأعراب والعرب. 
(4) الإيضاح الشعري وفي فهرست ابن النديم شرح أبيات الإيضاح. 
(5) الإيضاح النحوي في الرياض ألفه بأمر عضد الدولة بن بويه ولذلك يعرف بالإيضاح العضدي وفي كشف الظنون يشتمل الإيضاح على 196 باباً منها 166 نحو والباقي صرف وقد اعتنى جمع من النحاة بشرحه فشرحه السيد عبد القاهر الجرجاني بشرحين مطول ومختصر وشرحه ابن الحاجب وابن البنا وابن الباذش وابن الانباري وابن الدهان وأبو البقاء العكبري وعلي ابن عيسى الربعي والشريشي وابن هشام الخضراوي والمالقي وغيرهم وبلغت شروحه التي عدها 24 شرحاً. 
(6) مختصر عوامل الأعراب وهي مائة عامل. 
(7) المسائل الحلبية وسماه في كشف الظنون الحلبيات في النحو. 
(8) المسائل البغدادية في النحو. 
(9) المسائل العسكرية. 
(10) المسائل الكرمانية. 
(11) المسائل الشيرازية في النحو وسماها صاحب كشف الظنون الشيرازيات. 
(12) المسائل القصرية أو القيصرية. 
(13) المسائل البصرية. 
(14) المسائل المجلسية ذكرها ابن خلكان وفي الرياض كتاب المجلسيات 
(15) المسائل الدمشقية 
(16) المسائل الأهوازية في الرياض نسبه إليه ابن سيدة 
(17) المسائل المنثورة. 
(18) المسائل المشكلة. 
(19) المسائل المصلحة يرويها عن الزجاج وتعرف بالأغفال هكذا قال ابن النديم وقال ياقوت كتاب الأغفال وهو مسائل أصلحها على الزجاج وقال غيره كتاب الأغفال فيما أغفله الزجاج من المعاني. 
(20) المسائل المصلحة من كتاب ابن السراج. ذكر المعري في رسالة الغفران أن ابا علي الفارسي كان يذكر أن أبا بكر بن السراج عمل من الموجز النصف الأول لرجل بزاز ثم تقدم إلى أبي علي الفارسي بإتمامه وهذا لا يقال أنه من إنشاء أبي علي لأن الموضوع في الموجز هو منقول من كلام ابن السراج في الأصول وفي الجمل فكأن أبا علي جاء به على سبيل النسخ لا أنه ابتدع شيئاً من عنده. 
(21) المقصور والممدود وشرحه ابن جني. 
(22) نقض الهاذور 
(23) الترجمة 
(24) أبيات المعاني 
(25) التتبع لكلام أبي علي الجبائي في التفسير نحو مائة ورقة 
(26) تفسير قوله تعالى: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة..) 
(27) التكملة في التصريف هكذا في بغية الوعاة ومقتضى ما ذكر في سبب تأليفه أنه تكملة للإيضاح فهو في النحو وصرح في الرياض بأنه في النحو 
(28) تعليقة على كتاب سيبويه 
وفاته:وتوفي ببغداد يوم الأحد 17 ربيع الآخر وقيل ربيع الأول سنة 377 ودفن بالشونيزيه عند قبر أبي بكر الرازي الفقيه عن 89 سنة وفي معجم الأدباء عن نيف وتسعين سنة اهـ.


----------



## ابن سينا (9 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الثعالبي جاحظ زمانه,من هو هذا الجاحظ الذي أغدق علمه وادبه جوانب العالم؟
هو:عبد الملك بن محمد بن إسماعيل, الذي يُعرف بأبي منصور الثعالبي النيسابوري، أديب عربي لقب بالثعالبي لأنه كان فرَّاء يخيط جلود الثعالب ويعملها، ولقب بجاحظ زمانه لأدبه وغزارة علمه,ولد في نيسابور في عام 350 هـ .
نبذة عن حياته:نشأ في نيسابور في العصر العباسي الثالث الوقت الذي ظهرت فيه الدولة البويهية,وكان لبعض سلاطينها إهتمام بالشعر والأدب واللغة,إشتغل بالتدريس في كتّاب من كتاتيب نيسابور ,وهذا لم يلهه عن تحصيل العلم وغزارة تصانيفه حتى قيل أن عددها بلغ سنّي حياته,وإرتبط إسمه بأشهر مؤلفاته في اللغة والأدب,مثل:"يتية الدهر"و"فقه اللغة وأسرار العربية",و"لطائف المعارف".
شيوخه:أخذ العلم عن كثير من العلماء منهم أبو بكر الخوارزمي ,فزاده هذا سيولة اللفظ وعذوبة الأسلوب,وأنتجع من الأئمة مثل:الخليل,الأصمعي,الكسائي,النضر بن شميل,الجرحاني,وإبن فارس القزويني.
أقوال العلماء فيه:
-الصفدي:"كان يلقب بجاخظ زمانه,وتصانيفه كثيرة الى الغاية"
-إبن بسام:"كان في وقته:راعي بليغات العلم,جامع أشتات النثر والنظم,رأس المؤلفين في زمانه,وإمام المصنفين بحكم أقرانه,سار ذكره سير المثل,وضربت إياه آباط الإبل"
-الحصري:" وأبو منصور هذا يعيش إلى وقتنا هذا، وهو فريد دهره، وقريع عصره، ونسيج وحده، وله مصنفات في العلم والأدب، نشهد له بأعلى الرتب "
_وقال الباخرزي: "هو جاحظ نيسابور، وزبدة الأحقاب والدهور، لم تر العيون مثله، ولا أنكرت الأعيان فضله، وكيف ينكر وهو المزن يحمد بكل لسان، وكيف يستر وهو الشمس لا تخفى بكل مكان
_وقال ابن الأنباري في نزهة الألبا: "وأما أبو منصور عبد الملك بن محمد بن إسماعيل الثعالبي فإنه كان أديبا فاضلا، فصيحا بليغا".
_وفيه يقول أبو الفتح علي بن محمد البستي: قلبي رهَينٌ بنسابور عند أخٍ * ما مثله حين تَستَقري البلاد أخُ له صحائف أخلاق مهذبةٍ * من الحِجا والعلا والظرف تُنتَسَخُ
_وقال ابن قلاقِس يُطري كتابه "يتيمة الدهر" أشعارا منها: كتْبُ القَر يضِ لآلي * نُظِمَتْ على جِيدِ الوجودْ فَضلُ اليتيمة بينها * فضل اليتيمة في العقودْ
ومنها: أبيات أشعار اليتيمة * أبيات أفكار قديمةْ ماتوا وعاشت بعدهم * فلذاك سميت اليتيمةْ
_وكتب أبو يعقوب صاحب كتاب البلاغة واللغة، يقرظ كتاب "سحر البلاغة" للثعالبي: 
سَحَرتَ الناس في تأليف "سحرك" * فجاء قلادةً في جيد دهركْ وكم لك من معانٍ في معان * شواهد عند ما تعلو بقدركْ وُقِيتَ نوائب الدنيا جميعاً * فأنت اليوم حافظ أهل عصركْ
_ورثاه الحاكم أبو سعيد عبد الرحمن بن محمد النيسابوري فقال: 
كان أبو منصور الثعلبي * أبرع في الآداب من ثعلبِ ليت الردى قدَّمني قبله * لكنه أروغ من ثعلبِ يطعن من شاء من الناس بالـــ * ــــموت [بالموت] كطعن الرمح بالثعلبِ 
مؤلفاته:
هي كثير جدًا نذكر منها:"
كتاب أجناس التنجيس. 
أحاسن المحاسن=أحسن ما سمعت. 
كتاب الأحاسن من بدائع البلغاء. 
كتاب أحسن ما سمعت: 
كتاب الأدب مما للناس فيه من أرب. 
كتاب إعجاز الإيجاز. 
غرر أخبار ملوك فارس. 
كتاب الأعداد=برد الأكباد في الأعداد. 
كتاب أفراد المعاني. 
كتاب الاقتباس. 
كتاب الأمثال والتشبيهات. 
كتاب أنس الشعراء. 
كتاب الأنيس في غزل التجنيس. 
كتاب بهجة المشتاق. 
كتاب التجنيس. 
كتاب تحفة الوزراء. 
كتاب التحسين والتقبيح. 
كتاب ترجمة الكاتب في آداب الصاحب. 
كتاب التفاحة. 
كتاب تفضل المقتدرين وتنصل المعتذرين. 
كتاب التمثيل والمحاضرة في الحكم والمناظرة. 
كتاب الثلج والمطر. 
كتاب ثمار القلوب في المضاف والمنسوب. 
كتاب الجواهر الحسان في تفسير القرآن. 
كتاب حجة العقل. 
كتاب حشو اللوزينج. 
كتاب حلي العقد. 
كتاب خاص الخاص. 
كتاب خصائص الفضائل. 
كتاب الخولة وشاهيات. 
ديوان أشعاره. 
كتاب سجع المنثور. 
كتاب سِحر البلاغة وسر البراعة. 
كتاب سحر البيان. 
كتاب سر الأدب في مجاري كلام العرب. 
كتاب سر البيان. 
كتاب سر الوزارة. 
كتاب السياسة. 
كتاب الشكوى والعتاب وما وقع للخلان والأصحاب. 
كتاب الشمس. 
كتاب الشوق. 
كتاب صفة الشعر والنثر. 
كتاب طبقات الملوك. 
كتاب الظَّرْف من شعر البُسْتي. 
كتاب الطرائف واللطائف. 
كتاب عنوان المعارف. 
كتاب عيون النوادر. 
كتاب غرر البلاغة في الأعلام. 
كتاب غرر المضاحك. 
كتاب الغلمان. 
كتاب الفرائد والقلائد. 
كتاب الفصول الفارسية. 
كتاب الفصول في الفضول. 
كتاب فقه اللغة. 
كتاب الكشف والبيان. 
كتاب الكناية والتعريض. 
كنز الكتاب=المنتحل. 
كتاب لباب الأحاسن. 
كتاب لطائف الظرفاء. 
كتاب لطائف المعارف. 
كتاب اللطيف الطيب. 
كتاب اللمع والفضة. 
كتاب ما جرى بين المتنبي وسيف الدولة. 
كتاب المبهج. 
كتاب المتشابه لفظا وخطا=ثمار القلوب في المضاف والمنسوب. 
مدح الشيء وذمه. 
كتاب المديح. 
كتاب مرآة المروآت. 
كتاب المضاف والمنسوب. 
كتاب مفتاح الفصاحة. 
المقصور والممدود. 
مكارم الأخلاق. 
ملح البراعة. 
كتاب المُلَح والطُرَف. 
كتاب نمادمة الملوك. 
كتاب من أعوزه المطرب. 
كتاب من غاب عنه المؤنس. 
كتاب المنتحل. 
مؤنس الوحيد في المحاضرات. 
نثر النظم وحل العقد. 
كتاب نسيم الأنس. 
كتاب نسيم السحر. 
النهاية في الكناية. 
كتاب النوادر والبوادر. 
كتاب الورد. 
يتيمة الدهر. 
يتيمة اليتيمة. 
كتاب يواقيت المواقيت. 
وفاته:توفي في نيسابور في - سنة ثلاثين وأربع مائة، وقيل سنة تسع وعشرين, رحمه الله وأسكنه جنانه,وجعل ما قدمه من أجل لغة القرآن في ميزان حسناته.


----------



## الشماالي (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرا أخي العزيز


----------



## azeez3500 (22 يونيو 2008)

شكراً علي المعلومات


----------



## ابن سينا (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بالأخ الشمالي والأخ azeez3500 على مرورهما العطر.


----------



## أسد الدَين (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
المشاركة القادمة عن الزمخشري


----------



## ابن سينا (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أسد الدَين قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> المشاركة القادمة عن الزمخشري


وأين مشاركتك أخي الكريم عن الزمخشري؟؟؟
لا بأس نوردها هنا:
الزمخشري:
هو أبو القاسم محمود بن عمر بن محمد بن عمر الخوارزمي، الزمخشري النحوي المفسر.
مولده:
ولد في قرية زمخشر من أعمال خوارزم في رجب سنة 467 هـ.
دراسته:
درس في بخارى وسمرقند، ثم انتقل إلى بغداد ليجاور كبار العلماء. ثم انتقل إلى مكة حيث اشتهر بلقب "جار الله". عُرف بميلة للمعتزلة, وقيل أنه كان من رؤوسها.
مؤلفاته:
برع في الأدب وصنف التصانيف الكثيرة منها:
1.المفصل
2.الكشاف,وقد أبدع جداً في تأليفه ، وهو القائل شعراً يمدح تفسيره :

إنّ التفاسير في الدنيا بلا عددٍ ** وليس فيها لعمري مثلُ ( كشافي )

إن كنت تبغي الهدى فالزم قراءته ** الكتب كالداء والكشاف كالشافي
3.أساس البلاغة" 
4.، "مشتبه أسامي الرواة" 
5. "النصائح" 
6. "المنهاج" في الأصول 
7. "ضالة الناشد" . 
8.الفائق" في غريب الحديث 
9. "ربيع الأبرار
10.کتاب الامکنه والجبال والمیاه، في الجغرافيا 
11.مقدمة الأدب: وهو قاموس من العربية للفارسية
قال عنه السمعاني : "برع في الآداب ، وصنف التصانيف ، وَرَدَ العراق وخراسان ، ما دخل بلدا إلا واجتمعوا عليه ، وتتلمذوا له ، وكان علامة نسابة".
وفاته:توفي في خوارزم عام 538هـ


----------



## سمير المدني (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع نافع جدا لك خالص الشكر والاحترام عليه


----------



## ابن سينا (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*الكسائي*

السلام عليكم
الكســــــــائي​اسـمه : علي بن حمزة بن عبد الله بن عثمان من ولد بهمن بن فيروز مولى بني أسد وهو من أهل الكوفة ثم استوطن بغداد,فارسي الأصل ,وكنيته أبو الحسن ولقبه الكسائي والسبب هو إحرامه بكساءٍ.
مولده:ولد في عام 119 هـ.نشأ في الكوفة وتعلم النحو على كبر وذلك لان قومًا لحنوه فتأنف ذلك وانكب على دراسة النحو.
شيوخه:أخذ عن معاذ الهراء ما عنده,ثم رحل إلى البصرة فأخذ عن عيسى بن عمر والخليل, وأُعجب بلغة الخليل فسأله: من أين تعلمت هذا قال من من بوادي الحجازوتهامة ونجد,فرحل صوبهم ومكث حتى تعلم النحو واللسان العربي الفصيح,وعاد إلى البصرة فألفى الخليل قضى نحبه,وخلفه يونس فلازمه ,وأعترف له يونس بمسائل جمة.
قال المبرد:ويروى أن يونس سأل الكسائي كيف تنشد قول الفرزدق:
غداة أحلت لابن أصرم طعنة****حصينٍ عبيطاتٍ السدائف والخمر 
فقال الكسائي:لما قال غداة أحلت لابن أصرم طعنة حصين عبيطات السدائف تم الكلام,فحمل الخمر على المعنى,أي وأحلت الخمر,فقال له:ما أحسن ما قلت."اهـ
ثم عاد إلى الكوفة ونشط في التعلم والتعليم حتى ذاع صيته والمدرسة الكوفية فقربه المهدي إليه وخصه لنفسه في بغداد وكذلك فعل الرشيد.
ونبغ في القراءات حتى أصبح شيخ القراء في الكوفة وأحد القراء السبعة.
أشهر من روى قراءته
1. الليث بن خالد 
2.وحفص الدوري.
قالوا فيه: 
قال الشافعي : من أراد أن يتبحر في النحو ، فهو عيال على الكسائي . 
قال ابن الأنباري : اجتمع فيه أنه كان أعلم الناس بالنحو ، وواحدهم في الغريب ، وأوحد في علم القرآن ، كانوا يكثرون عليه حتى لا يضبط عليهم ، فكان يجمعهم ويجلس على كرسي ، ويتلو وهم يضبطون عنه حتى الوقوف . 
قال إسحاق بن إبراهيم : سمعت الكسائي يقرأ القرآن على الناس مرتين . 
وعن خلف ، قال : كنت أحضر بين يدي الكسائي وهو يتلو ، وينقطعون على قراءته مصاحفهم .
مصنفاته:
1.معاني القرآن 
2. وكتاب في القراءات 
3. وكتاب النوادر الكبير 
4. ومختصر في النحو
5.الهجاء 
6. مقطوع القرآن وموصوله
7. المصادر 
8. الحروف 
9. الهاءات 
10. أشعار , وغيرها.
وفاته:توفي في عام 189 هـ وهو بصحبة الرشيد في قرية رنبويه من أعمال خراسان, فقال الرشيد: اليوم دفنت الفقه والنحو ".


----------



## ابن سينا (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة أن عصرنا هذا قد ضم بين أيامه وجناحي زمانه علماء في العربية أعلام كالأطواد ومن هؤلاء والذين أكن لهم كل حب وتقدير يعجز اللسان عن وصفه واليراع عن تدوينه...العلامة الأستاذ فاضل صالح السامرائي:
اسمه:فاضل بن صالح بن مهدي بن خليل البدري من عشيرة " البدري " إحدى عشائر سامراء ,وكنيته أبا محمد.
مولده:ولد في سامراء عام 1933 .
دراسته:أخذه والده منذ نعومة أظفاره إلى مسجد حسن باشا أحد مساجد سامراء لتعلم القرآن الكريم ، وكشف ذلك عن حدة ذكاءه ، حيث تعلم القرآن الكريم في مدة وجيزة .
أكمل الدراسة الابتدائية والمتوسطة والثانوية في سامراء ، ثم انتقل إلى بغداد في مدينة الأعظمية ليدخل دورة تربوية لإعداد المعلمين ، وتخرج فيها عام 1953 م ، وكان متفوقا في المراحل الدراسية كافة .
وبعدها أكمل دراسته في دار المعلمين العالية بقسم اللغة العربية ( كلية التربية ) عام 1957 م وتخرج فيها عام 1960 م ـ 1961 م وحصل على درجة (البكالريوس) بتقدير امتياز.
وحاز درجة الماجستير في كلية الآداب(القسم اللغوي) بعد أن فتحت أول دورة للدراسات العليا في العراق قسم الماجستير .
نال شهادة الدكتور عام 1968 م من جامعة عين شمس في كلية الآداب في قسم اللغة العربية .
مناصبه العلمية:
عين معلما في مدينة بلد عام 1953 م بعد تخرجه من دورة إعداد المعلمين,ومعيدا في قسم اللغة العربية بكلية التربية بجامعة بغداد بعد حصوله على درجة الماجستير.
وعين عميدا لكلية الدراسات الإسلامية المسائية في السبعينات إلى حين إلغاء الكليات الأهلية في العراق,بعدها أعير إلى جامعة الكويت للتدريس في قسم اللغة العربية عام 1979 م ثم رجع إلى العراق ، أصبح خبيرا في لجنة الأصول في المجمع العلمي العراقي عام 1983 ، وعين عضوا عاملا في المجمع العلمي العراقي عام 1996 م ، وأحيل إلى التقاعد عام 1998 م ، بعد ما قضى ما يقارب أربعين عاما أستاذا للنحو في جامعة بغداد في التدريس ثم رحل إلى الخليج ، ليعمل أستاذا في جامعة عجمان التي أمضى فيها سنة ثم انتقل إلى جامعة الشارقة أستاذا لمادة النحو والتعبير القرآني عام 1999 م.
مؤلفاته:
1 ـ نداء الروح
2 ـ نبوة محمد من الشك إلى اليقين
3 ـ ابن جني النحوي (رسالة ماجستير)
4 ـ الدراسات النحوية واللغوية عند الزمخشري (رسالة دكتوراه)
5 ـ أبو البركات ابن الأنباري ودراساته النحوية
6 ـ التعبير القرآني
7 ـ معاني النحو (أربعة أجزاء)
8 ـ الجملة العربية : تأليفها وأقسامها
9 ـ معاني الأبنية في العربية
10 ـ لمسات بيانية في نصوص من التنزيل
11 ـ تحقيقات نحوية
12 ـ الجملة العربية والمعنى
13 ـ بلاغة الكلمة في التعبير القرآني
14 ـ على طريق التفسير البياني ـ الجزء الأول + الجزء الثاني
وجدير أن يطلق عليه نحوي عصرنا فبارك الله بك وأمد في عمره خادمًا الإسلام والقرآن ولغته.


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 أغسطس 2009)

حقا لنا ان نفخر بماضينا وان نعمل لنجعل كذلك مستقبلنا


----------



## dabik (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه ---- شكرا


----------



## مهندس أول (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على المعلومة


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فارس العربية (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لكم جزيل الشكر على الاهتمام بعلماء العربية في ملتقى الهندسة الصناعية !
وإن كان ثمة تصحيح بسيط فهي تكتب ( ابن خالويه) 
ولكم جزيل شكري


----------



## أمل مشرق (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مراد إدريس (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكراً على جهودك المقدرة
ولكن هناك ملحوظة يا أخى ابن سينا
وهي ان تفصل كل شخصية على حدة 
ولك الشكر الجزيل
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا أخى إبن سينا على هذه الجهود الرائعة والمخلصة ....وأثابك الله تعالى وإيانا كل الخير ..


----------



## علاء يوسف (3 مارس 2011)

رحم الله كل علمائنا


----------



## الساحر999 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## nadar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة فعلا


----------



## nadar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## بائعة الورووود (29 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## بائعة الورووود (29 أبريل 2012)

*merciiiiiiiii*

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## baghdad son (2 يونيو 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

مجهود رائع ..


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (26 مارس 2013)

جميل 
مجهود مبارك جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## CEMohammad (7 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم

​​


----------



## Ehab Mustafa1 (3 مايو 2013)

شكرا

.


----------



## reda_29 (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

